# Insane sale on fluval fx 6



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey Guys,

homesalive.ca has an insane sale going on right now on their website.

the Fluval fx 6 is going for $279.99 , and when you go to check out they take an ADDITIONAL $50.00 per unit ordered. I'm not even kidding you.

Big Al's is selling these monsters for $429.99

SHIPPING IS FREE ONLINE ORDERS from homesalive.ca

I just bought two of them and was able to get my LFS to match the price.
Just paid $520.00 for two of them.

SALE ENDS FEB 14th , 2015 , I called them up.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow,, they must have a lot in stock.. just tried it to see what happens and it says the quantity i have selected which was (1) is not available and will be back ordered.

Must try again and see what happens.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

fish_luva said:


> Wow,, they must have a lot in stock.. just tried it to see what happens and it says the quantity i have selected which was (1) is not available and will be back ordered.
> 
> Must try again and see what happens.


Call them directly , I did and he said they had at least 5-10 of them available.
Even though the website says they dont.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

fish_luva said:


> Wow,, they must have a lot in stock.. just tried it to see what happens and it says the quantity i have selected which was (1) is not available and will be back ordered.
> 
> Must try again and see what happens.


Same thing here, and it won't let paypal open? Seems odd


----------



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

I Called them as I had same issue with PayPal checkout. Even credit card same error. They are aware of the error but I was able to Purchase over the phone without issue. Thanks for the find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Habs73 said:


> I Called them as I had same issue with PayPal checkout. Even credit card same error. They are aware of the error but I was able to Purchase over the phone without issue. Thanks for the find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Worries. It's not everyday you see a sale that good. I basically got 2 Fx 6 for the price of one at Big Als.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

They must have noticed there error. They're now for sale @ $329.99


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

HighWater said:


> They must have noticed there error. They're now for sale @ $329.99


You may be right however , if yo go and check out they knock another $50 off. bringing it to $279.00 +tax. a bit more then i paid , but still incredible.


----------

